# how people call your car?



## Suri [TBR] (Mar 18, 2009)

Db, my man, this is starting to look a lot like the "That Guy" thread :rofl: bring it on!


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

JA 7 said:


> You are you forgiven - just so long as you accept your fearless leader, BHO, into your heart as your personal lord and savior.
> 
> On a more serious note - maybe adjust the "Db" down to "db". You'll be surprised how many girls you can fit in these cars - especially an E66.


Yes sir!



Suri [TBR] said:


> Db, my man, this is starting to look a lot like the "That Guy" thread :rofl: bring it on!


Huh? What is "that guy" thread? I looked around, even did a search, but couldn't find it. :rofl:

Gotta tone things down for a while Suri. Our great leader M. Wong was very patient with me. As much as i would love to I'm not looking to get into any trouble here. Today is a new day. From here on out I will turn the other cheek.


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

Db750 said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> Huh? What is "that guy" thread? I looked around, even did a search, but couldn't find it. :rofl:
> 
> Gotta tone things down for a while Suri. Our great leader M. Wong was very patient with me. As much as i would love to I'm not looking to get into any trouble here. Today is a new day. From here on out I will turn the other cheek.


RIP to the greatest thread I ever had the privilege to be apart of!


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

TannerSV said:


> RIP to the greatest thread I ever had the privilege to be apart of!


Oh, she's still out there tan-man, just hidden in a place where we can't see her. Google "OT thread (that guy)". There is always hope my brother; never give up.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Sigh....


----------



## bmw_dave (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, lots of pride in the 7 forums. 

People tend to call my car "your car".


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

M.Wong said:


> Sigh....


LMAO, poor Mr. Wong, he's probably starting to feel more like a baby sitter than a moderator!


----------



## phoenixreborn (Mar 30, 2008)

Is this what passes for conversation in the 7 forums? I thought poli-sci was bad...


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

phoenixreborn said:


> Is this what passes for conversation in the 7 forums? I thought poli-sci was bad...


:rofl:


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

bmw_dave said:


> Wow, lots of pride in the 7 forums.
> 
> People tend to call my car "your car".


:rofl:

I pulled my Honda Fit into the parking spot next to a Honda Accord last week... the lady in the Accord came out and asked "Is your car THE FIT?"

So I guess I can say better than just "your car" 



TannerSV said:


> LMAO, poor Mr. Wong, he's probably starting to feel more like a baby sitter than a moderator!


+1



phoenixreborn said:


> Is this what passes for conversation in the 7 forums? I thought poli-sci was bad...


Those in PS lack some serious entertainment value however...:rofl:


----------



## MyBMDub (Jun 19, 2011)

Griffoun said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I pulled my Honda Fit into the parking spot next to a Honda Accord last week... the lady in the Accord came out and asked "Is your car THE FIT?"
> 
> ...





phoenixreborn said:


> Is this what passes for conversation in the 7 forums? I thought poli-sci was bad...


----------



## bmw_dave (Feb 11, 2010)

bmw_dave said:


> People tend to call my car "your car".





Griffoun said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I pulled my Honda Fit into the parking spot next to a Honda Accord last week... the lady in the Accord came out and asked "Is your car THE FIT?"
> 
> So I guess I can say better than just "your car"


Damn, status killed by a Honda


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

phoenixreborn said:


> Is this what passes for conversation in the 7 forums? I thought poli-sci was bad...


At least its not the 6 forums...


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

My 7 series? No name. My MB 560SEL, Gangster car. Well, since in most older movies, gangster always rode in a Mercedes S class. :dunno:


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> At least its not the 6 forums...


It's good to be a absent-minded person. Sometimes :rofl:


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

7's

LOL!


----------



## LaCrosse540i6 (Apr 8, 2009)

You guys realize you can now buy an e65/e66 for the same price as a new Ford Fiesta right?


----------



## MyBMDub (Jun 19, 2011)

LaCrosse540i6 said:


> You guys realize you can now buy an e65/e66 for the same price as a new Ford Fiesta right?


You realize we can buy like 3 of your cars for the same price as a fiesta right? Good point though mayne! The stock period blood red 3 is 
Looken T I T S by the way!


----------



## LaCrosse540i6 (Apr 8, 2009)

MyBMDub said:


> You realize we can buy like 3 of your cars for the same price as a fiesta right? Good point though mayne! The stock period blood red 3 is
> Looken T I T S by the way!












Point is, don't claim an fairly inexpensive car to be a status symbol just because of the badge on the back.


----------

